# Looking for a German magazine.



## jwcnc1911 (May 16, 2013)

Does any one have a copy of "Maschinen im Modellbau" from 06/2009 with this gorgeous little Huib Visser build in it:

http://home.hccnet.nl/hvisser.5/stirling-40.html

or even a set of drawings?  Seems as tho none of the links to drawings on Huib's website are still valid.


----------



## Jasonb (May 17, 2013)

Have you tried German ebay the mags come up on there, got 38 results but not got time to look for that issue. They also do complete years on CD

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Maschinen-im...733064899?pt=RC_Modellbau&hash=item27c07bd2c3

Just go to ebay.de

J


----------



## attagatta (May 17, 2013)

I'm quite sure that I have this issue of "Maschinen im Modellbau" but it will take me some time to send your the requested article. I could manage it by the end of next week.

Best regards,
Jörg


----------



## jwcnc1911 (May 17, 2013)

I just realized how to change eBay to "world" instead of "local" -as much as I use eBay I do not know how I missed that.  Thanks for bringing that to my attention.  I guess it's all the Chinese stuff made me think it was worldwide any way.  I use my phone for eBay and turns out it's really easy to change location settings on Android app.

Jörg, I can wait a few weeks any way!  Thank you very much, it will be worth the wait!


  Thank you gentleman!


----------



## jwcnc1911 (May 21, 2013)

Gentlmen,

I've managed to scare up some more German magazines I want.  With my limited resources of "the internet" I'm having trouble finding a source that is the US or will ship here.

I can only find these on Amazon.de and none of the sellers will reply.  If any one has a copy and is willing to sell I'm looking to buy.


----------



## BronxFigs (May 21, 2013)

Wish the USA would publish some of the same kind of magazines.  We once had :  "Modeltec"... "Strictly I.C" ...."Model Engine Builder"------all dead, or changed for the worse. 

Besides, too many engines that were featured in some of these mags. were either ridiculously difficult to build, - "Strictly I.C" was famous for these engines -  or, old, tired, designs requiring expensive, imported, casting sets.   Sometimes the featured engines could be found within a quick, two minute search on model-building web-sites...and, the drawings are free. Too many "train" articles, and,  too many wobblers....imo.

Look at those publications shown above.  Just beautiful.  You may disagree with my assertions, and I won't argue the point, but I haven't seen the equivalent magazines published in the USA.  If they _are_ published, I can't find them.  

Frank


----------



## Karlas (May 22, 2013)

JW

Those magazines are published by NV = Neckar Verlag,
they are in Villingen-Schwenningen , in Germany.

Take a look at this site :

https://www.webshop.neckar-verlag.de/index.php?id=3

Hope this helps 

Karl


----------



## Karlas (May 22, 2013)

JW

Regarding the " Maschinen im Modellbau " , take a look at :

http://shop.vth.de/publikationen/zeitschriften/maschinen-im-modellbau.html

Hope this helps

Karl


----------



## jwcnc1911 (May 22, 2013)

Fantastic!  They had every single issue of these and a couple more i'm interested in that i just stumbled on browsing their site.  I've got a shopping cart full waiting on them to reply regarding shipping to US.  Not to mention every one is at a lower price than Amazon.

Frank,

I can remember seeing some publications on the magazine shelf at the grocery store while my mom shopped.  I can't even find  this type of magazine at Books-a-million or BnN.  But if your into woodworking there's plenty-o-mags every where you look.  Not to knock woodworkers but I'm just not into it and all I see is a bunch of woodworking stuff.  And they're all hidden on the bottom shelf behind the semi-naughty tattoo mags.


----------



## cidrontmg (May 22, 2013)

jwcnc1911:
I have a lot of German magazines and (small) books, and many of them have very good drawings and plans, but: 100% metric. Germany is really 100% metric, you never see inches, gallons, ounces, no 4-40 screws, or 32 or F or 31/64 drills, no 32 SWG sheet, etc. Of course, you can modify and somewhat alter dimensions, but it's not easy to adjust for American "imperial" surroundings. And you often find that some dimension just won't fit, or it's sloppy


----------



## jwcnc1911 (May 22, 2013)

Olli, put it on me!  I speak metric fluently.  That's about all I've dealt with professionally for the last decade.  Major corporations have all gone metric.  I'm accustomed to metric GD&T.  PM me im intersted in all of it but particularly the ones above.


----------

